# Bed Bug prevention



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Be prepared to read a lot and to spend a lot of time doing it. The entire pest control industry is in the early stages of learning and dealing with these guys.

Google "bed bugs and Potter". Professor Potter is clearly an expert in this field. Spend a lot of time reading and learning about bbug habits. 

It's not likely that shoes would be a problem, unless you take them off as you would in a hotel room. It is more likely that suitcases, luggage, bags would be a problem. Some people in hotel rooms are living out of their suitcases (not using the hotel furniture), zipping up and storing in bathtub or bringing their own heavy-duty plastic bags to seal everything in. 

Bbugs will feed on your body, but won't stay on you. So focus on keeping them out of clothing, luggage, etc. Learn how to inspect for them; again-google bed bugs and Potter. Treating for them is very labor and chemical intensive with repeat treatments. Very expensive. 

For apartment dwellers, if your neighbor has bbugs you will eventually get them anyway no matter what you do. Not very optimistic, I know, but you will deduce that yourself when you read the suggested material.

I'm glad we live in the woods.


----------



## crisp (Sep 11, 2010)

Would you also include bag checks as things to avoid? At some places they require you to check your bag. I am also thinking about spraying some type of bedbug repellent outside my apartment door.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Luggage, bags, furniture, clothing, etc. are all involved in bedbug tranportation. Even theater seats have been implicated.

Bedbugs won't just come in under the door-they love wall void harborage and will come through cracks and crevices that occur naturally in frame wall construction. As I said earlier, if neighboring apts have bedbugs, than so will yours eventually. Treating for them, as a cure or preventative, is very labor and chemical intensive. Spend time reading/learning about bed bugs with the material I suggested in earlier post.

At this time, the pest control industry doesn't have as effective tools/chemicals for bed bugs that we have for roaches, ants, termites, etc. That is why, at least for now, that these treatments are labor/chemical intensive. It will take time for much research and development.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

check you luggage, and wash all of your cloths and dry on high heat when you get home.


----------

